# Yard Recommendations please near Kings Hill, West Malling



## emmax001 (28 April 2014)

I am about to relocate to Kings Hill and need to find a livery yard for mine and my daughters horses. They are both geldings (15.2hh and 16.2hh) and would prefer DIY livery. We would need a menage or equivalent. I'd be really grateful if anyone could help me as I am running out of time before the big move!


----------



## Echo24 (28 April 2014)

Leybourne Grange have some spaces, as do Park Farm I think but that might only be grass livery. Otherwise you could try a yard in Ryarsh.


----------



## Nicnac (28 April 2014)

Nurstead Court in Meopham is lovely if not too far; or Cuckoo Farm in East Farleigh; there are a couple of yards in Mereworth and Offham but don't know details of all.  One in Mereworth is run by the Wooldridges at Yotes Court Farm, Mereworth Road phone: 01622 814392

Are you working at Kings Hill or actually living there?


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (28 April 2014)

Tower farm equestrian in west malling and if you need a hacking buddy let me know as I am only in offham  x


----------



## emmax001 (30 April 2014)

Thankyou so much for taking the time to reply. Much appreciated.


----------



## emmax001 (30 April 2014)

toomanyhorses26 said:



			Tower farm equestrian in west malling and if you need a hacking buddy let me know as I am only in offham  x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks very much for your recommendation. Tower farm have two stables free and I am going to see them on Saturday. I would definitely love a hacking buddy!!


----------



## emmax001 (30 April 2014)

Nicnac said:



			Nurstead Court in Meopham is lovely if not too far; or Cuckoo Farm in East Farleigh; there are a couple of yards in Mereworth and Offham but don't know details of all.  One in Mereworth is run by the Wooldridges at Yotes Court Farm, Mereworth Road phone: 01622 814392

Are you working at Kings Hill or actually living there?
		
Click to expand...

Living there and working in Aylesford. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (30 April 2014)

ohhhh exciting  they are a lovely bunch - I just come and annoy them on occasions for lessons but they had mine for boot camp when I was away with work and he didn't want to come home  If you need anything shout as I have been in the area for ages eg farriers,feed shops etc . From what the lady said I think we share an employer as well  Hope all the move goes well


----------

